# Color Cross Outcome



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Is there a good link to find info on the projected outcome % of breeding colors? I have found some info but was wondering if it is just basic or just based on breeder experiences. I guess what I'm asking is like for example, what can you expect from say crossing MG with Blue or Orange or even copper if that is feisable. Do you need to breed MGxMG to get high% of MG fry, or black copperXblack copper to acheive same, what if you breed a BF with non BF?? I hope this question makes sense? Just trying to understand the genetics before starting this project.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well if you breed butterfly with a non butterfly you you will get mostly butteflys because butterfly is dominant. i was wondering the same thing if you cross a copper and mg! i know marble is dominant also and so is red and blue and crowntail.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All the theories available only gives you a general probability outcome. You must cross breed colors yourself to find out the actual results. Or read all the spawn logs, specially those that crossed colors and look at their result.

I'm not sure if a TRUE BASE color still exists, since this species is constantly cross bred (colors). Perhaps this explains why the punnet square doesn't work for me. I'm always surprised with the results.

Here are some you can try:
[FONT=&quot]www.bettatalk.com
[/FONT] www.bettaterritory.nl
www.bettysplendens.com
 
http://bettacare101.com/genetics/


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

thank you for the links, that helps alot, i will read some more spawn logs. how about a list of dominant color traits?? that might be helpful in my quest.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think red wash is dominant...maybe?
Its not really a "color", do much as a bunch of things.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBH I'm not sure what is dominant. But Yes, red is dominant - often shows on the fins. Red is difficult to get rid of once it's in the.... line. Irid is also dominant and more often show on the body.... also said to be difficult to restrain.
Marble may also be dominant or at least hard to erase once it's in your line - I always get them after breeding non marbles for many generations. Butterfly is similar to marbles (I think - at least in my case)

Other than that I'm not sure because I get mixed/inconclusive results. All I can say is that it depends on which color gene is stronger in the genetic back ground.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

I found this page very helpful and interesting: http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

superfish..that was an excellent link, thank you , lots of useful info


----------

